# عمل بروفايل



## hopakhalifa (14 أبريل 2009)

جدوا اكسل بسيط مفيد فى عمل البروفايل وحساباته


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## ريان الموسى (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير بس ممكن الشرح لو سمحت


----------



## abdolkadr (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكور بس ممكن شوي شرح لو سمحت


----------



## qssder (18 أبريل 2009)

بدون شرح يعني الموضوع غير مكتمل نحتاج للشرح مشكوووووووور


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي باشمهندس


----------



## حيدرعرب (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا انه بروفايل رائع


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 يناير 2010)

ياريت بعض الشرح للبرنامج


----------



## mostafammy (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (16 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hasky2000 (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا....................ياريت شرح


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا بوووووب


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (17 يناير 2010)

عمل رائع شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*ياريت بعض الشرح للبرنامج*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kemier (14 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور يا ىهندسة وجزاك الله كل خير انشاء الله


----------



## مزن محمود (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## mohammad mahmood (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بدون شرح يعنى استفادة ماكو


----------



## mohammad mahmood (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مساعدة عاجل لازم تعلم برنامج anadelta tessera مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ايها المحترفين


----------



## khlio kolo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
لكن يحتاج الموضوع الى شرح 
لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك بس شوية شرح


----------



## MAJD_F_T (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله

المنتدى مليان إما ملفات بدون شرح
أو مواضيع بأسئلة دون أجوبة
أو مرفقات وروابط لا تعمل


لو تكرمت علينا أخي الكريم بالشرح.....بتكون كفيت ووفيت


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على مشاركتك ... لكن كمل المشاركة بالشرح 
يا اخوان الذي يشارك بموضوع يتابعه ويرد على اسئلة الزملاء
لان معظم الزملاء بيسألوا عن شرح ... وهذا حقهم يعرفوا الموضوع
أما أي واحد يجيب ملف ويعمل نسخ ولصق ... هذا مضيعة للوقت مع احترامي لك


​


----------



## khalidogc (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

:31:​


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

:5:​:5:


----------



## غاوي علم1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

هذه هي المشاركة الاولى لي فاني ايتدؤها بالصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اسمحوا لي ان ارفع لكل اعضاء الملتقى اسمى ايات الشكر لما تقدموه من فائدة جمة للجميع


----------



## م. علي المليكي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

